# eleccion de reemplazo de semiconductores



## william rodriguez j (May 27, 2007)

pido el favor con un ejemplo practico,como buscar un reemplazo de transistor gue ya descontinuaron con el manual ECG en la mano; creo nos seria de mucha utilidad para algunas personas gue como yo no estamos muy seguros al momento de elegir un reemplazo.  saludos para todos los asistentes al foro.


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 27, 2007)

La forma es la siguiente, mira una tension y corriente que soportan, ganancia y frecuencia similares y a partir de ahi debes buscar en alguna pagina donde vendan componentes los que mas se hacercan.

Bueno en realidad hago al reves, voy a la pagina de una tienda donde pongas el stock y una bteve descripcion y apartir de ahi comparo con el original el que mas se parezca.

normalmente no son tan criticos como parecen a primera vista, se deben cuidar los valores maximos para que aguantes o lleguen -

En el caso de amplificador de audio es necesario cambiar la pareja NPN_PNP en montajes pushpull porque se desaquilibracia muchisimo, pero es el unico caso dificil.


----------



## rampa (May 27, 2007)

Yo personalmente busco primeramente en el google... segundo entro en la siguiente pagina:
http://www.ee.washington.edu/circuit_archive/parts/cross.html y si aun no consigo un reemplazo voy a la base de datos gigante de http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/ y empiezo a buscar las coincidencias.

Suerte.


----------



## gran.ale08 (Oct 31, 2008)

y pero en la pagina esa como se hace para buscar el reemplazo?


----------

